# should i consult a lawyer?>



## Targetking (Jun 4, 2022)

Im having suspicions im being performanced out based on lies.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 5, 2022)

Targetking said:


> Im having suspicions im being performanced out based on lies.




You can consult your lawyer but chances are good you won't win.
And if you do, if will take forever to get back the job and that is all you will get.
The one thing Spot does seem to have a handle on is how to fill to the paperwork to cover their ass.

Not going to go too deep into my own case but the lawyer said we had a legit ADA case and would probably be able to get the Feds on our side.
It would also take a lot of time (which for lawyers equals money).


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 5, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> You can consult your lawyer but chances are good you won't win.
> And if you do, if will take forever to get back the job and that is all you will get.
> The one thing Spot does seem to have a handle on is how to fill to the paperwork to cover their ass.
> 
> ...


Who pays the lawyers fees if you win the lawsuit though?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 5, 2022)

Targetking said:


> Im having suspicions im being performanced out based on lies.


Could be related to attendance, incomplete tasks or some cash register things.


----------



## lucidtm (Jun 5, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> Who pays the lawyers fees if you win the lawsuit though?


You can put the lawyer fees into the lawsuit but most lawyers want to kick things off with a retainer. A big retainer. Most of them begin in the 5 figure range.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 5, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> Who pays the lawyers fees if you win the lawsuit though?



In my case because it was an ADA case the lawyer would have been working pro bono because it was for a good cause.
It's not easy to find lawyers who will do that even if the cause is just.
They have bills to pay just like everyone else.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Jun 5, 2022)

This is exactly what you trying to fight a legal battle with a corporation as big as Target would look like.






And that's you when it's over.  Don't waste your time and money.  Find a new job, call it a day.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Jun 5, 2022)

I wouldn't bother... most of the rules protecting employees were real quietly phased out by the federal legislature over a decade ago... I couldn'y even get the DoL to care about clear cut provable time card tampering. Sorry


----------



## NKG (Jun 5, 2022)

Targetking said:


> Im having suspicions im being performanced out based on lies.


Unless they  have documentation on your inability to performance, your HRBP won't sign off on your final. Any writtem coaching you receive you had to acknowledge that you got them so once you get to that point you should be worried


----------



## Targetking (Jun 5, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Could be related to attendance, incomplete tasks or some cash register things.


nope. ndever had issues with those.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jun 6, 2022)

Try talking to your HR about these "lies" and see if you can clear things up.  It's your best bet.


----------



## Target81 (Jun 6, 2022)

Targetking said:


> nope. ndever had issues with those.


You stole the fidget spinners you were so enamoured with 5 years after the height of their popularity, didn't you?


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 6, 2022)

Unfortunately, having assholes for bosses isn't illegal, unless they're assholes in some very specific ways (discrimination, whistleblowers, stuff like that) and even then you'd need to have a lot more damages than just losing an hourly retail job for it to be worth pursuing through the legal system.


----------



## Targetking (Jun 7, 2022)

Target81 said:


> You stole the fidget spinners you were so enamoured with 5 years after the height of their popularity, didn't you?


??


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 7, 2022)

Targetking said:


> ??











						Your store still have fidget spinners?
					

We had a ton til Christmas now just a few.




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## DBZ (Jun 7, 2022)

Have you been put on a CA?


----------



## Targetking (Jun 30, 2022)

yes.


----------



## DBZ (Jun 30, 2022)

Sorry to hear that.  What for?


----------



## steffizinc (Nov 2, 2022)

Yes, you can. Have you already studied similar precedents? Try researching similar cases and reading the laws related to your problem. When my employer wanted to illegally put me on vacation after an injury, I wondered if he was doing the right thing. And it turned out to be a lie. He had no right to insist on my time off. Based on the article https://www.oxnerpermarlaw.com/after-a-work-injury-use-my-vacation, I can go on vacation the second week after my injury. And the first week after the injury would be for the law as a simple vacation that I earned through hard work. Are you beginning to understand what this means? He wanted to get his hands on my compensation!


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Nov 2, 2022)

Why, hello.


----------



## can't touch this (Nov 3, 2022)

Better call Saul


----------

